# Well I have finally got some green tripe



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes I finally found some, I have been looking for months and found a great vet clinic that sources all sort of disgusting things from a slaughterhouse.

So I bought 2 green tripe, one each for Lola and Harry, it is frozen.

I'm really trying to build myself up here and bring it out of the freezer to defrost for them tomorrow, but I know it is going to stink to high heaven.

So not looking forward to this, maybe I'll just leave it in my freezer for ever:crazy:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Don't thaw it all the way. I only thaw it enough to be able to cut it. I have been getting my tripe from Blue Ridge Beef and it doesn't smell as awful as some of the previous brands I bought. I also wear gloves when i take the wrapping off. The smell does tend to stay if you use your bare hands.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Last weekend I had the pleasure of cutting up a whole piece of green tripe. I was trying to get it at the point that it was semi-froze, yet easy enough to cut and grind up.
The things we do for our dogs! I did get 17# of ground tripe out of it(free!), but wow....disgusting isn't even the word for it.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Im sensitive to bad smells, green tripe does not bother me alot. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Now beef cheeks are a different story, they look like fat little maggots stuck in smelly meat. Kinda reminds me of the movie alien. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with not thawing it the whole way! Makes it much less stinky!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> Yes I finally found some, I have been looking for months and found a great vet clinic that sources all sort of disgusting things from a slaughterhouse.
> 
> So I bought 2 green tripe, one each for Lola and Harry, it is frozen.
> 
> ...



Well, Harry and Lola will be ever so appreciative of your recent purchase of green tripe. The green tripe I get doesn't look near as "nice" as the tripe pictures posted by onyx'girl...mine is probably much more disgusting due to the stomach contents were still there..chewed hay,grass etc....

The mistake I made the first time was taking it out of the plastic bagging and thawing it in the sink filled with water....the water turned a nasty color and the aroma was....well...a memorable one..LOL. I tried cutting mine as the chunks were rather large as I wanted to portion it out to my dog over a period of meals....it takes a very sharp knife to cut the stuff...I found it rather rubbery. The advice of wearing latex gloves is a very good idea provided by lhczth...the odor does seem to really hang in there for a period of time on one's hands.

Now when I deal with it, I just run it through a meat grinder I purchased just for the pooch's food and store it in smaller containers...and I do not rinse it any more.

I'll be curious to hear if Harry and Lola love the stuff as much as my gal does.

Ahhhhhhh...the lengths we go to to keep our shepherds happy.


SuperG


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations!

Just be sure to start with no more than a tablespoon. Tripe can give them the runs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

SuperG said:


> Well, Harry and Lola will be ever so appreciative of your recent purchase of green tripe. The green tripe I get doesn't look near as "nice" as the tripe pictures posted by onyx'girl*...mine is probably much more disgusting due to the stomach contents were still there..chewed hay,grass etc....
> 
> The mistake I made the first time was taking it out of the plastic bagging and thawing it in the sink filled with water....the water turned a nasty color* and the aroma was....well...a memorable one..LOL. I tried cutting mine as the chunks were rather large as I wanted to portion it out to my dog over a period of meals....it takes a very sharp knife to cut the stuff...I found it rather rubbery. The advice of wearing latex gloves is a very good idea provided by lhczth...the odor does seem to really hang in there for a period of time on one's hands.
> 
> ...


My tripe also had grass in it. I didn't really rinse it. I did put it in the sink to cut it up, and yes the sink got clogged with grass, a few leaves and yuk. 
Though the guy I got it from said he did rinse it some before he froze it.
I threw away about 2# of some silverskin, but nothing else was wasted.
I ground it and then blended it in a big container to make it more consistent, and I wore my rubbermaid gloves(which I threw away!) during the whole process. The smell wasn't as bad as the sight.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dogs absolutely love and thrive on this stuff so the smell doesn't bother me
I get a whole tripe (not rinsed) form a local butcher and it looks much darker green than the pictures in Onyx's post. 
I cut it up in large chunks for the dogs to work on. For a litter I cut it up in longer strips and to see 10 puppies with their prey: hilarious!


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh boy, this sounds totally gross, but I'm curious...why go through this process? What value does it give the dogs?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm one of the weird people that LIKE the smell of green tripe. To me it smells like a horse or cow barn on a hot summer day. 

Tripe is a good source of nutrients.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I'm one of the weird people that LIKE the smell of green tripe. To me it smells like a horse or cow barn on a hot summer day.
> 
> Tripe is a good source of nutrients.


:toasting:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Melissa98409 said:


> Oh boy, this sounds totally gross, but I'm curious...why go through this process? What value does it give the dogs?


Feeding Green Tripe To Cats And Dogs - Best Raw Pet Food


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I had to Google it  I've seen the beef tripe (white weird looking stuff) at the grocery store. I'll have to find out where to buy green tripe around here! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

It is still in the freezer !!!

It is a dark revolting green colour lump of yuk and I don't think I can bring myself to cut it up or grind it, thought I would just give it to them whole outside on the grass and they better eat it cause I don't want to have it in the rubbish bin for the the next 6 days (bin collection).

I have been giving them K9 Natural freeze dried lamb green tribe so they are used to it, but not a whole lump.

Just working my self up to this.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> It is still in the freezer !!!
> 
> It is a dark revolting green colour lump of yuk and I don't think I can bring myself to cut it up or grind it, thought I would just give it to them whole outside on the grass and they better eat it cause I don't want to have it in the rubbish bin for the the next 6 days (bin collection).
> 
> ...


You can do it....you can do it !!! Take one for the team....

No reason to gripe...it is merely tripe....

It might stink...and it might even reek...but no need to freak...

Because to Lola and Harry..it will taste like very fine sherry..

Okay, that's all I got for ya....


SuperG


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> You can do it....you can do it !!! Take one for the team....
> 
> No reason to gripe...it is merely tripe....
> 
> ...



LOL:laugh:

Ok, I'll take it out of the freezer tomorrow and give to them, they better bloody eat it!!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Kudos to you! We had one attempt at feeding tripe. It stank to high heaven.  The husky wouldn't even touch it. Spent the rest of the weekend trying to get the smell outta the house. Candles, air fresheners, Febreeze, you name it. Went to work on Monday and was requested to go home and shower again. Apparently I still smelled like tripe. :shocked::crazy:


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh don't tell me that, I think I'll leave it in the freezer


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I finally plucked up the courage to bring the green tripe out of the freezer today, have just given it to them and they love it - they are very happily chewing it.

Talk about disgusting though, I couldn't cut it up, just gave it to them whole.

For those that are interested, here is a photo - ehjoy


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Looks as disgusting as it smells.....but....what we do for our doggies....

Glad they are loving it....it's worth the effort !

SuperG


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Kudos to you! We had one attempt at feeding tripe. It stank to high heaven.  The husky wouldn't even touch it. Spent the rest of the weekend trying to get the smell outta the house. Candles, air fresheners, Febreeze, you name it. Went to work on Monday and was requested to go home and shower again. Apparently I still smelled like tripe. :shocked::crazy:


You shouldn't put it in the microwave. Are you sure it was green tripe? It seems pretty severe.
Thaw it out outside if it is not longer freezing. Once it is semi thawed, cut it up and throw it on the lawn. Before the dogs come inside, wipe their mouth if you are grossed out.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

My breeder picks up the whole stomach, cuts it up and gives me 5lb bags of it. The first time I got it I left it in the freezer for weeks, I was terrified of how bad it would smell. But it isn't so bad. I always use gloves when preparing their food and the tripe smell never lingers that I notice. The dogs do love it. 
What IS bad though is when your rotten border collie cross eats a pound of green tripe, then steals a stick of butter and eats that. Then that tripe butter mess curdles in their stomach overnight and the dog pukes it up the next morning. THAT STINKS! My house smelled like rotten tripe for days. NEVER mix green tripe and butter lol.


----------

